# First ABT's and some smoked Shrimp to boot!!!  (PadronView)



## padronman (Sep 15, 2011)

The Shrimp all dressed up and ready to go








ABT's stuffed with Chorizo, Onion, Garlic and Cream Cheese.  DELICIOSO!

Smoked Shrimp had a seafood rub that I bought and man was that good too.  Little butter in the bottom of the pan to moisten.

ABT's - 220F for 2 hours. Used Cherry wood and Hickory (1/2 and 1/2)

Shrimp - 220F for a little under 40 minutes. PERFECTO!!!  You can tell when they turn pink they are done. Do not overcook or they will be rubbery.  These were so tender it almost made me cry 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stuffed and ready for the bacon topper :o)







Smoke baby smoke!!!







Come to Papa







Jalapenos are soft.....bacon is crisp.







Get your own....this plate is MINE!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 15, 2011)

Now that's some great looking shrimp and the ABT's should be to die for. Great Job.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Sep 15, 2011)

Looks great!  I haven't mastered smoked shrimp yet!  Good job!


----------



## roller (Sep 15, 2011)

That is some good looking food..Nice job !


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 15, 2011)

looks great , Need to do some ABT SOON!!!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 16, 2011)

man that's some good looking shrimp!!!!


----------



## rdknb (Sep 16, 2011)

That looks very good, I love smoking shrimp


----------



## alelover (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks great.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you eat all 10 of those ABTs in one sitting?


----------



## padronman (Sep 16, 2011)

Nah I didn't eat 10.....I believe I had 12!!!


----------



## padronman (Sep 16, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Looks great!  I haven't mastered smoked shrimp yet!  Good job!


Nothing to it :o)   I guess the biggest issue is the short cooking time and getting the smoke flavor into the shrimp.  Didn't seems to be a problem though.  Smoke was perfect but you could still taste the sweet briney flavor of the shrimp when you bit in.


----------



## culturedhick (Sep 16, 2011)

I was looking for new ideas for this weekends smoke and it look like I found some. That is some FINE looking food right there!! Good job!!

If I get over this cold there will be smoke coming out of me as well as the smoker!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 16, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Now that's some great looking shrimp and the ABT's should be to die for. Great Job.


X 2

Bear


----------



## homebrew (Sep 20, 2011)

Good looking grub there. I can not get enough ABT's. The more I make the more the neighbors eat.


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome Scott!!!

  Craig


----------



## sqwib (Sep 20, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks like candy to me great job


----------

